
Ex-Amazon VP asked for better pay structure for execs before sudden departure - alfozan
https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-vp-departure-highlights-unique-employees-compensation-structure-2020-9
======
throw_away
You may remember him as the guy who posted a widely discussed LinkedIn
response to Tim Bray's departure letter from Amazon:

[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/response-tim-brays-
departure-...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/response-tim-brays-departure-
brad-porter/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23092119)

------
Zaheer
Without paywall: [https://outline.com/rf9bzF](https://outline.com/rf9bzF)

